# Günstige Ideen für Weißfisch?



## Colophonius (17. April 2013)

Hallo,

da der Monatsanfang recht teuer war, wird bei mir mittlerweile  schon das Monatsgeld knapp, daher dachte ich mir, dass ich eventuell ein paar mal Rotaugen zu Mittag esse (habe noch Pinkies hier).

Allerdings fehlen mir ein wenig die Ideen. Habe in meiner Wohnung nen kleinen Ofen (ohne Grill, aber mit drehendem Fischspieß), Pfannen und Töpfe.

Bisherige Einfälle:
-Ausnehmen, Schuppen und dann mit Pürierstab zu zerkleinern und Klößchen machen.
- Einfach so braten (wohl sehr grätig, befürchte ich)
- Fischsuppe.


Was habt ihr noch für Einfälle?


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (17. April 2013)

*AW: Günstige Ideen für Weißfisch?*

Hi,

braten und sauer einlegen, macht die Gräten weich.
Oder in saurem sud ziehen löassen und in Aspik einlegen, dazu Bratkartoffeln. Schmeckt oberhammer !!

kleine Plötzen leicht mehliert knusprig braten, dann spürst du nur die Wirbelsäule und die Ripen, die Fleichgräten sind dnan auch knusprig.

LG Anderl


----------



## petifleur (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Günstige Ideen für Weißfisch?*

kleine Plötzen und Rotfedern mehlieren, knusprig braten und süss-sauer einlegen,wie mit`m Brathering...war auch meine erste Idee zu diesem Thema...habe ich schon öfters gemacht, und ist wirklich voll lecker und man merkt kaum die Gräten. Probiers mal! Viel Spass!
LG Petifleur


----------



## patricka1982 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Günstige Ideen für Weißfisch?*

Mein neuer Favorit sind ediglich eingelegt Rotaugen Plötz und Presen...

Dazu ein Glas vorbereiten

Bsp. 800 ml glas

300 ml Branntweinessig
150 ml Apfelwein
100 ml Wasser
Salz Pfeffer zum Abschmecken

Alles kurz aufkochen


1 kl. Zwiebel in halbe Ringe oder ganze schneiden
1 Knoblauchzehe in scheiben schneiden
1-2 Loorbeerblätter
1/2 Bund Dill am besten Frisch zerhacken


alles ins Glas 
mit den Vorbereiteten Kleinfischen
Vorbereitet heisst bei mir entschuppt ausgenommen und von allen Flossen bis auf Schwanzfloss sowie dem Kopf befreit...

Dann einfach den aufgekochten Sucht drüber giessen und verschließen, auf den Kopf stellen und am besten zwei Wochen stehen lassen.

ist halt nix auf die Schnelle...


----------



## Matze 28 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Günstige Ideen für Weißfisch?*

Du kannst auch die Rotaugen Filetieren, und dann die Filets in längsrichtung klein schneiden, Somit zerschneidest du die übergebliebenen Fleischgräten einfach. Das ganze dann mit gewürfelten Zwiebeln in die pfanne und anbraten, dazu kommt ne dose geschnittene Champions und nen guten schuß süße sahne. das ganze natürlich noch mit Salz, Pfeffer abschmecken!  
Gruß Matze


----------



## Rhöde (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Günstige Ideen für Weißfisch?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> - Einfach so braten (wohl sehr grätig, befürchte ich)



Hier ist einer der mit "sehr grätig" wohl keine Probleme hat.
Sieht doch lecker aus, um Dich ein wenig zum "einfachen Braten" zu animieren.

*KLICKST DU HIER*


----------

